

Chronon "time-travelling Java debugger" beta now available for download - ZoFreX
http://www.chrononsystems.com/download-request/

======
encoderer
When I was in High School all my programming experience was either Basic on my
calculator, or VB6 in Visual Studio.

13 years later my debuggers still don't work as well as the VS debugger did in
1998. Being able to move the cursor back, change a variable and replay to my
break-point? Yes, please.

~~~
maayank
Works perfectly in C# with practically all Visual Studios (and I think other
.Net languages as well)

~~~
encoderer
Right, exactly. My point is that other debuggers don't work as well as VS did
in 1998.

Notwithstanding, there were a few years after .Net first launched where such
edit-and-continue debugging wasn't supported. And I don't develop all that
often against the .net CLR--so i'm not very confident about this--but also I
think that being able to rewind was a feature added only in VS 2010.

~~~
maayank
If by rewind you mean that you can choose an arbitrary executed statement and
start to reevaluate the function from there - then it's there since VS 2005 at
minimum.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
From six hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2212320>

